# Screw Down Crown On Automatic Watches



## Dimitri (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm considering an Omega Seamaster Professional and have found a nice used one.

My only problem is that I'm very hesitant to the automatic chronometer movement version of this watch.

The reason is that I will not be wearing the watch everyday, maybe once a weak or a few times each month (the other watches need wrist-time too







).

Won't the threads of the screw down crown wear off after some time because of the need to wind the watch and set the time again?

This problem should apply to all automatic watches with screw-down crown.

Am I better off just waiting until I can buy a brand new quartz version of the watch? (seems a little like a waste of money, then I'm really just paying almost Â£1000 for the brand







)

I appreciate any input on this matter









Thank you in advance!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know how you feel mate...

You want to try manual wind watches with screw down crowns







, then youll be worried









One option is to get watch winder, this will help the situation ( good ones arnt cheap though







)

The crown on the Omega will be of good quality but your right, I cant see how premature wear is to be avoided if your going to be unscrewing it regularly


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 9, 2006)

What happens if the threads of the watch have worn down and the crown can't be screwed down into place? Is this repairable for a sensible cost? (under Â£100  )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If its within a year of purchase then no charge 

Havent got a clue if its out of warranty


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

How many screwing operations (ooer!







) do you suspect it would take to wear out the threads? With care, and assuming you don't accidentally cross-thread the crown, I would have thought you would be able to unscrew and screw-in the crown thousands of times before the threads wear down.

For the sake of argument, let's say the crown can be unscrewed and screwed-in 1000 times before there's appreciable wear. If you wear the watch once per week it would take nigh on 20 years before you need to worry about thread wear.

Or, do the threads wear more quickly than that? Obviously with a second-hand watch you'd need to check for existing thread wear before purchase.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My Vostoks seem to stand a lot of screwing







. Other components seem to wear out before the threads







.


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 9, 2006)

There is a person selling a Omega Seamaster chronometer watch for about Â£600. It's two years old and hasn't been worn much, some scratches on the clasp.

It's complete with box and certificate and receipt from the dealer.

Is it worth getting this watch? Or should I add another roughly Â£350 and get a brand spanking new quartz model with 3yrs insurance against anything? (yes even if it gets stolen or dropped or whatever)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Vostok crowns are "loose" whereas many (most?) other screw-down crowns appear to be spring-loaded. With the latter, if you allow the spring to push out the crown against the threads as you're screwing/unscrewing it, then there'll be some wear. I try to apply a little inward pressure on the crown to counteract the spring so the threads aren't grinding against one another.

If that makes sense? Que jokes about applying inward pressure whilst screwing











Dimitri said:


> There is a person selling a Omega Seamaster chronometer watch for about Â£600. It's two years old and hasn't been worn much, some scratches on the clasp.
> 
> It's complete with box and certificate and receipt from the dealer.
> 
> Is it worth getting this watch? Or should I add another roughly Â£350 and get a brand spanking new quartz model with 3yrs insurance against anything? (yes even if it gets stolen or dropped or whatever)


I couldn't possibly say, not having seen it. But, personally, I wouldn't worry about "normal" thread wear if the watch is only two years old.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, my 2 cents worth. I have also not had a prolem ever with the screw threads. I think most of the ones I have are stainless steel, and the stainless steels work harden, so if anything happensat all, it should only get better. Then again, I have not had galling problems either, so maybe the threads are not both stainless. Sheeet, now I am going to have to go and check mine.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I hesitate to show ignorance here - but isn't it possible to fully wind an auto watch simply by wearing it/waving it around (as with Seikos) - so needing no manual winding?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

correct it is and after a few hours it will be wound fully, but if you then take it off for a week eg if it's your Sunday best watch then it will have stopped and you'll have to unscrew to reset the time.

Mind you I don't think you'll have much to worry about with wear esp in steel, the threads will last for many years as long as you don't overtighten and strip them which I guess will be near on impossible by hand.

Be careful you don't "cross" thread them though, fine threads can be damaged that way.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> but if you then take it off for a week eg if it's your Sunday best watch then it will have stopped and you'll have to unscrew to reset the time.


Doh!! Yes of course, I'd forgotten that


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Too much worrying on this could make this thread wear a bit thin!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> Too much worrying on this could make this thread wear a bit thin!!


Great one Griff


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

If you're not going to be wearing the watch for much of the time, and you're worried about wear to the screw thread, then simply leave the crown unscrewed after you wind it each day. It's not as if it will be going anywhere near water, and dust penetration shouldn't be an issue if it's kept in a watch box with the lid down.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hang on a minute...........will that be a watch box with a screw down lid!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Griff said:


> Hang on a minute...........will that be a watch box with a screw down lid!!!


Damn! I was wondering how long it would be before someone exposed the fatal flaw. Having said that, the lid on mine's secured by a popper on a strap - and I do leave it unpopped to avoid wear!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on a minute...........will that be a watch box with a screw down lid!!!
> ...


But the tension of the popper will hold the lid down firmly and stop microscopic







particles getting in.

I suggest you weigh the lid down with a book or heavy ornament







.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

raketakat said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Good thinking - I'm just off now to get a brick from the garden .....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Good thinking - I'm just off now to get a brick from the garden .....










Don't forget a doily....

Disclaimer:

Raketakat accepts no liability for damage or loss caused by someone daft enough to heed his stupid advice posted on this forum







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hotmog said:


> Good thinking - I'm just off now to get a brick from the garden .....


A sun dial would be good, that way you could still tell the time


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Good thinking - I'm just off now to get a brick from the garden .....
> ...


Yes, but think of the electric bill....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hotmog said:


> Good thinking - I'm just off now to get a brick from the garden .....


I would highly recommend putting the brick in your washing machine on a boil wash and spin to remove any garden related debris.

Leaving the house or using earplugs is best during this operation as it can get a bit noisy.

Once dry painting the brick with a good quality spirit based paint or varnish will reduce future dust problems.










p.s. do not use a detergent with built in fabric softener as this may affect the adherence of the paint.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hotmog said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


Do they make electric ones







I was thinking along the lines of a more traditional one


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I'm just wondering if it would make more sense ergonomically, to take the watch case into the garden and plonk the plinth on it there rather than struggling, bringing it into the house







.


----------

